# Prescolite Dimmers?



## DRAM (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey guys I'm looking to service/ replace parts an old Prescolite dimmer. 
I haven't been able to find anything online;


Prescolite controls / dimmer control / part number. 2006-0366-01?


Does anyone know where to obtain any information about this?


Thanks!


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Try this site.
http://www.nyco-systems.com/Products/mfr.php?mfg=4552


----------



## Digital1 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Precolite dimming systems retrofit repair*

Before Prescolite shut down their Electronics department in 1999 we did go in agreement to upgrade their old Analog systems to Digital full featured dimming controls. 
We do have the equipment available to retrofit Prescolite and other older dimming cabinets based on our current lighting control products. It is an inexpensive solution that will keep the line Voltage section intact and replaces only the control boards. http://www.digitallighting.com/proto...%20dimmer.html


----------

